# Wasserlandschft



## Da ErrOr (21. April 2002)

So und jetz mal im Ernnst wehe ihr speißt mich wieder mit diesem tollen Suchen Link ab!!!
So jetz willich das ihr mir gefälligst helft verstanden -.-- ich brauche SUpa realistisches Wasser für ein Bild das ich hier gleich noch mit anbringe!!! DANKE .. am besten ihr schickt vorschläge (das Bild ist aus LOTR ... und wer bock hat kann es verändern und die vorschläge mit hier rein POSTEN .. DANKE


----------



## Da ErrOr (21. April 2002)

*PLZ*

Please Helpt MICH!!! ... ich brauch schnell Antwort!!!


----------



## Major (23. April 2002)

Wo magst Du denn das Wasser hinhaben? Das Bild ist ja ziemlich dunkel, da brauchst Du nicht viel tun, weil im Dunkeln sieht Wasser ziemlich schwarz aus mit ner leichten Reflektion von dem Mond oder was immer das auch ist und den Wolken.

Cu Major


----------



## axe van ecks (23. April 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Da ErrOr _
> *So und jetz mal im Ernnst wehe ihr speißt mich wieder mit diesem tollen Suchen Link ab!!!
> So jetz willich das ihr mir gefälligst helft verstanden*



Bitte? Denkst du wirklich du kannst hier einfach jeden rumkommandiern und jeder tut was du willst?

Lies dir erstmal bei "Wichtige Meldungen" Klons "erstreitbares Recht auf Hilfe" durch und wenn du es begriffen hast dann komm wieder.

peace


----------



## shiver (23. April 2002)

Da ErrOr, du erhälst hiermit eine verwarnung, und zwar wegen des postens deines beitrags in mehreren  foren (spamming), und auch wegen des tonfalles den du anschlägst.

solltest du nocheinmal auffällig werden, wirst du von den moderatoren dieses boards ohne weitere vorwarnungen gebanned werden.

bitte achte in zukunft auf die regeln und deinen umgangston, sonst möchten wir dich bitten von tutorials.de freiwillig abstand zu nehmen.  

cheers


----------

